# Now whats



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

your Weapon choice? day and nite? mine is a 22 hornet in a handi rifle, and a 3" 12 Ga in a single shot H&R. I have others, but thats what I carry most offen.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

AR in the daylight
WMR at night but waiting for the new WSM to arrive.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I've only manage to kill one and that was an opportunistic kill with 00 buck in a 12 gauge. It was the quickest thing to grab, but in hind sight it was the correct choice. 40 yard shot and she dropped in her tracks.

I have a friend that wants me to come out and try to shoot some that have been eating his chickens. I'll take the 12 gauge, but I would like to take a rifle in case of a longer shot. My choices are scoped bolt action 22 mag (probably the best choice, but not in low light), Win. lever 30-30 (probably overkill, but quick followup shot if needed), Henry lever .22lr (quick followup, but most say not to use a .22 lr on yotes).

If you were to pick from those 3 what would it be?


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

AR 223- Day
17hmr- Night 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Sometimes an AR15 5.56 during the day. BPS 10ga almost all of the time. 3-1/2" lead BBs are absolutely devistating. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

ibthetrout said:


> I've only manage to kill one and that was an opportunistic kill with 00 buck in a 12 gauge. It was the quickest thing to grab, but in hind sight it was the correct choice. 40 yard shot and she dropped in her tracks.
> 
> I have a friend that wants me to come out and try to shoot some that have been eating his chickens. I'll take the 12 gauge, but I would like to take a rifle in case of a longer shot. My choices are scoped bolt action 22 mag (probably the best choice, but not in low light), Win. lever 30-30 (probably overkill, but quick followup shot if needed), Henry lever .22lr (quick followup, but most say not to use a .22 lr on yotes).
> 
> If you were to pick from those 3 what would it be?


I would pick the 22 mag but that's just me. It's what I use at night. I don't have much use for shotguns.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the opinion. It might be time to take the scope off that gun.


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

I hunt a lot of thick cover 12ga with dead coyote is my weapon of choice .


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

It all depends on the terrain and the expected distance if the shot. At night by myself its always a shotgun w/ dead coyote or Winchester xtended range bb. If I've got someone else, I'll use the 22mag and the calls, my partner is usually facing downwind with the shotgun. If its open terrain and a wood line is some distance away, then out comes the .22-250.

In your case I'd stick with the mag or the shotgun.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

.223 rossi for the light, rem 22 mag for the night, but will be getting a 22 mag for the rossi and stay out forever, die hunting :yikes:


----------



## FINNyooper (Jan 16, 2009)

AR 5.56 for day light and 22 MAG for night time. Have used the 12 gauge in extra thick country as well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

I use a AR 15 during the day with my hand loads (40g. Sierra Blitzkings)and a 17 hmr or my Remington 1187 at night.


----------

